# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  τηλεκοντρολ nova

## pourpou

στο κοντρολ εχει προβλημα στο ενα πληκτρο του κερσορα και συγκεκριμενα στο κατω βελακι.το παταω αλλα δεν δινει εντολη.2 φορες που ανοιξα το κοντρολ και καθαρισα την επαφη στην πλακετα δουλεψε για λιγο.τωρα και να το καθαρισω δεν κανει τιποτα,υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το επαναφερω ή παμε για καινουριο;

----------


## Fire Doger

Τα μαύρα στην κάτω μεριά του λάστιχου τα καθάρισες ή μόνο τις επαφές?

----------


## pourpou

καθαρισα και τα μαυρα αλλα με χαρτοπετσετα δεν εβαλα π.χ οινοπνευμα ή κατι αλλο

----------


## Fire Doger

Με χαρτοπετσέτα αν έχει πιάσει κρούστα δεν έφυγε.
Το ότι είναι το κάτω βελάκι έχει σημασία γιατί είναι αυτό με την μεγαλύτερη χρήση (και στο δικό μου ΟΤΕ το κάτω και τώρα παρατηρώ και το πίσω κάνει κόλπα)
Το υπόλοιπο τηλεκοντρόλ δεν έχει θέμα.
Επειδή δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι 100% βρομιά ή χάνει την αγωγιμότητά του με την χρήση καθάρισε το αρχικά καλά, ακόμα και να το ξύσεις (χωρίς να αφαιρέσεις υλικό) μπορείς. Μπορεί και απ' την τριβή να έχει δημιουργήσει κρούστα πάνω στις επαφές.
Αν ξανακάνει τα ίδια έχω δει να κόβουν με ένα ξυράφι από ένα άλλο τηλεκοντρόλ ένα μαύρο και να το αλλάζουν με logo στιγμής.
Την πλακέτα με IPA ή καθαρό οινόπνευμα την καθαρίζεις, το μπλε αφήνει υπολείμματα. Επίσης έχω δει να τρίβουν λίγο τις επαφές με σβήστρα.

----------


## aktis

Νομίζω στο αλλάζουν δωρεαν , παρε τηλεφωνο στη Νοβα και ρωτα

----------


## pourpou

ευχαριστω παιδια θα το καθαρισω παλι και θα ρωτησω και τη nova

----------


## ioannis_83

> ευχαριστω παιδια θα το καθαρισω παλι και θα ρωτησω και τη nova



τριψιμο με 100αρι γυαλοχαρτο τα μαυρα λαστιχα,μετα παιρνουμε απο πακετο τσιγαρα το αλουμινοχαρτο επειδη εχει και χαρτι και με κολλα στιγμης κολλαει μια χαρα.δοκιμασμενο πολλακις.

----------

DiViDi (01-03-17), 

manolena (01-03-17), 

Papas00zas (28-02-17)

----------


## d.antonis

> τριψιμο με 100αρι γυαλοχαρτο τα μαυρα λαστιχα,μετα παιρνουμε απο πακετο τσιγαρα το αλουμινοχαρτο επειδη εχει και χαρτι και με κολλα στιγμης κολλαει μια χαρα.δοκιμασμενο πολλακις.



Σωστος. Γινεται πρακτικα αθανατο .Εχω σωσει κι εγω πολλα κοντρολια ετσι. Ειδικα τα κουμπια καναλι μπρος-πισω και φωνη πανω-κατω καθως και το on-off.

----------


## pourpou

αρα κοβω το χαρτακι οσο ειναι ο κυκλος απ το λαστιχακι ακριβως και κολλαω.
υποθετω η πλευρα με το αλουμινοχαρτο να βλεπει την πλακετα

----------


## Panoss

> τριψιμο με 100αρι γυαλοχαρτο τα μαυρα λαστιχα,μετα παιρνουμε απο πακετο τσιγαρα το αλουμινοχαρτο επειδη εχει και χαρτι και με κολλα στιγμης κολλαει μια χαρα.δοκιμασμενο πολλακις.



Δηλαδή αντικαθιστάς το αγώγιμα κομμάτια (τετραγωνάκια) του λάστιχου (πληκτρολογίου) με αλουμινόχαρτο από τσιγάρα;

----------


## d.antonis

Η και με sanitas. Αν εχεις και τετοιο ακομα καλυτερα ,σου βγαινουν στρογγυλα τα κομματακια...3154144034111.jpgΚαλο εεεεεε?

----------


## ioannis_83

> Η και με sanitas. Αν εχεις και τετοιο ακομα καλυτερα ,σου βγαινουν στρογγυλα τα κομματακια...3154144034111.jpgΚαλο εεεεεε?



οντως καλο δε το χα σκεφτει...καλυτερα παντως απο πακετο,επειδη ειναι μαζι με χαρτι ειναι και πιο ακαμπτο,αρα κανεις τη δουλεια πιο ευκολα αλλα και κολαει πιο καλα.κατα προτιμιση davidoff,εχει πολυ καλο χαρτι πλαστικοποιημενο.οι marlborakides αλλαξτε μαρκα...

----------


## pourpou

> τριψιμο με 100αρι γυαλοχαρτο τα μαυρα λαστιχα,μετα παιρνουμε απο πακετο τσιγαρα το αλουμινοχαρτο επειδη εχει και χαρτι και με κολλα στιγμης κολλαει μια χαρα.δοκιμασμενο πολλακις.



Γιαννη μολις το δοκιμασα ρε φιλε και είναι αψογο ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Απλά υπάρχει σε όλα τα χρωματοπωλεία αυτοκόλλητη ταινία αλουμινίου που είναι ό,τι πρέπει για αυτή τη δουλειά, επίσης το κόψιμο μπορεί να γίνει με αυτό το εργαλείο που είναι για να ανοίγει κανείς τρύπες σε ζώνες οπότε τα κομμένα κυκλάκια μπορούν να έχουν πολλά διαφορετικά μεγέθη. Εγώ έτσι τα κάνω γιατί μια φορά που δοκίμασα να κολλήσω αλουμινόχαρτο με UHU μετά από λίγο έφυγε.

----------


## pourpou

> Απλά υπάρχει σε όλα τα χρωματοπωλεία αυτοκόλλητη ταινία αλουμινίου που είναι ό,τι πρέπει για αυτή τη δουλειά, επίσης το κόψιμο μπορεί να γίνει με αυτό το εργαλείο που είναι για να ανοίγει κανείς τρύπες σε ζώνες οπότε τα κομμένα κυκλάκια μπορούν να έχουν πολλά διαφορετικά μεγέθη. Εγώ έτσι τα κάνω γιατί μια φορά που δοκίμασα να κολλήσω αλουμινόχαρτο με UHU μετά από λίγο έφυγε.



να σαι καλα φιλιππα προς το παρων το κολλησα με logo και ειναι ενταξει

----------

